
Lockheed Martin’s new hybrid airship - hongzi
https://onezero.medium.com/planes-are-ruining-the-planet-new-mighty-airships-wont-d8eb39418acc
======
hindsightbias
New? P791 was 10 years ago
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CKAyJ3zKTus](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CKAyJ3zKTus)

